

What was trending on HN (February 21, 2007) - pmcpinto
https://web.archive.org/web/20070221033032/http://news.ycombinator.com/

======
coherentpony
It's refreshing to see a front page without politics posts.

~~~
ihatehandles
Ha ha true. Besides those it seems not much else has changed in the type of
stuff that tops HN, whether that's a good thing or not is a whole other story
I guess

------
jakub_g
Side note: It seems that since Oct 2011 HN front page has been crawled on a
daily basis, and recently multiple times a day - that's a great thing!

[https://web.archive.org/web/20110401000000*/https://news.yco...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110401000000*/https://news.ycombinator.com/)

------
paul9290
I've been here since june of '07 via Justin.tv. Addicted ever since.

Back then I asked for feedback and it made to the front-page. The comments as
I recall were helpful, though others were a lesson in thickening ones skin!

------
byoung2
Love the Gmail article.

 _" We can't afford to give away everything for free," Brin said._

~~~
cordite
Hah, yeah, I saw that one too.

I never knew Gmail considered that.

------
sarreph
Good to see Feynman on the front page!

------
spellboots
Look at all the single first name usernames on the frontpage. Lots of early
adopters right there.

------
edw519
My first day here. (2506 days ago on my profile)

------
chimeracoder
> #6: "Odeo up for sale"

Hard to believe that Twitter has only been around for ~6 years, given how much
impact it's had.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20070222055143/http://blog.obvio...](https://web.archive.org/web/20070222055143/http://blog.obvious.com/2007/02/looking-
for-odeos-new-home.html)

~~~
infruset
I'm sorry, what's "Twitter"?

~~~
infruset
Ok, the downvotes are deserved, but more to the point, I don't use twitter and
after all these years I have not understood what it's for. What do people use
it for?

